# As it lay, 2019 edition



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I remember a similar thread a few years back and it was fun, so let's try it again.
Here is my 2019 Montana elk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

This one was ugly!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Colorado Speed Goat


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Colorado Speed Goat


Good looking goat! what are the length of those horns?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

hunting777 said:


> Good looking goat! what are the length of those horns?


This is gonna sound ridiculous, but I never measured them before handing off to PackOut. Dropped him right off on my drive back. I'm guessing 13 or 14 at least?


----------



## bckhntr (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

These two so far, 3 more [hunts] to go...


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

*As He Lay*

He dropped immediately after the shot and slid down the snow and rolled quite a ways until resting against this downed tree.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Dropped in his tracks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Brother in laws buck.

The bullet entered the top of the neck and came out of the left shoulder. It was a good thing that he died right there or he would of rolled 1000' downhill.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is my muzzy buck, 40 yards from where i shot him.










Here is another I found:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Just a teaser from 2 days ago, with more to come later.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

She was kind enough to load up in my truck before she died.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is a legitimate as they lay of my uncle's gs bull elk.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> She was kind enough to load up in my truck before she died.


Your a "rock star hunter"!! I've never been able to do that.


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

My Wyoming bull from this year. He died in a Wyoming swamp out in the desert. I took this photo standing above him standing on a bluff.


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

2019 Wyo buck


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Just a teaser from 2 days ago, with more to come later.


Just when I thought I couldn't hate you any more than I already do!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Oops - forgot one. This guy too.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

My 2019 OTC elk and my GC muzzleloader deer, as they lay.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Just when I thought I couldn't hate you any more than I already do!


This is gonna be a good one, but I need a bit of time to knock work out before I get the full write up


----------



## Shortbus (Jun 29, 2016)

Last night's, last hour, last day, general season buck.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> This is gonna be a good one, but I need a bit of time to knock work out before I get the full write up


There isn't going to be a Bill Dance Outdoors bloopers undertone to the story, is there?


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

My General Season bull from this year.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> This is gonna be a good one, but I need a bit of time to knock work out before I get the full write up


I am hoping for another poetic work of pure gold!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like some decent GS bulls killed this year...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This is the best I have of this year's buck.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Here's my son's buck.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

2019 bull


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Mine and hubby’s and sister in law


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I am late to the game here....

In fact this is from a couple of years ago... Last time I actually drew a general season tag. 

340 yard shot with the 300 WSM. Fell right over into this position. 

Man I miss hunting!


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

*Wyoming Buck From a Few Years Ago*

....


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

*Wyoming 2019*

Yeah, This was fun. Not.

Had to roll him on a ledge into the next set of jack pines below to work on him.

0368 = As he lay

2880 = 7/8 up this bad boy with no way up

2112 = where I could work on him

5824 = Selfie after making it to the bottom

10 Step program

1. Debone the deer

2. Pack it in the pack

3. Remove pack from frame

4. Attach head to frame.

5. Kick pack down the hill

6. Slide down on ass ruining pants

7. Get down the bottom

8. Take a break

9. Reattach pack to frame and put antlers on pack

10. Walk back to camp


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Wyoming archery prairie dog - no tracking necessary. 


All kidding aside, wish I would have taken an ATL photo of my WY bull. Too busy trying to get him quartered at night. 

Great photos so far!


----------



## Pines_N_Tines (Nov 14, 2019)

*Rocky Mountain Goat As it Lay*

I shot my goat this year as it was resting on a 12' cliff above a very steep hillside of greenery and wildflowers. It died on the ledge, but my son and I watched painfully as the weight of the body shifted. First the hind legs slowly rolled over the cliff edge then the body followed. Then it paused at the base of the cliff ... Yeah. Oh no! it began to roll down a 175 yard hill side. Over and over and over, gaining momentum. It left a 4' wide mow path through the greenery. Finally, it stopped, or so I thought. I had my son wait to follow me down the path as I went down to see the goat. He would look for broken horn pieces if needed. When I got to the end of the mow path where we though the goat had stopped, it wasn't there. Instead, there was a 50-70' drop and then another hillside, not as steep.

That white ball of fluff is where my goat lay. Luckily horns were in tact and the cape was usable, although a few battle scars are going to show.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Hopefully the pack out was all downhill.


----------



## Pines_N_Tines (Nov 14, 2019)

Critter said:


> Hopefully the pack out was all downhill.


5.5 miles up 3500' the day before with camp on our back (my son and I). 6.5 miles opening day looking over goats with the rifle, knives, game bags, water etc. on our backs. Then 5.5 miles down hill with a full goat, hunting gear and camp on our backs. Even though it was down hill, it was brutal. It was the most weight I've ever carried in a pack. But I was smiling the whole way.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Gotta love goat hunting (I'm a bit obsessed with the shaggy beasts)! Got any closer pics of the goat Pines_N_Tines?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Around 5 pm today, 14 yr old daughter's first deer.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats on her first deer!!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I guess ill join the party, though I posted these same pic's earlier in the archery forum.


The only noteworthy thing to say is, it was the first day, of the first season, of a multi-season OTC spike elk tag. It was also my first archery hunt, and I was using a 1991 PSE combpound bow with a finger tab, and no rear peep.

My wife was extremely proud of me, and want's me to continue to rock the oldschool bow shooting fingers. I think I was extremely lucky, and the stars, and planets happened to align that day, and I won't be that lucky again for a very long time to come.


Edit: Oh yeah, quartering that cow by myself at 1 in the afternoon, in the august sun was "fun".


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

ML Cow tag at 20 yards


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

My wife’s doe this morning. Didn’t take a step.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

2019 Cache spike only rifle hunt


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Me and my daughter one of my best memories .270 win 40 yards.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Muzzle Elk - 2018


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

2017 Vernon 7mm Rem mag 320 y


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I kept thinking I’d do an actual write up and here we are a month and a half later, so this will have to do. This is the second elk I’ve ever taken and the first any bull tag I’ve ever filled. Nice step up from the spike I took a few years ago.

This was much more than just a nice bull to me. It was a nice 30th birthday present, and also represented the end of a dark cloud hanging over me for a few months prior. My wife and I had been trying for a kid for some time and she finally had that magical stick read positive. That didn’t last for long, however. We went in for an ultrasound the day before our anniversary hoping to see it for the first time and came out empty handed. 

It was a tough time in my life, and silly as it may sound, this really did mark a turn of luck for me. I went on to fill 3 out of the 4 tags I had for this year, the last being a cow tag I could have filled many times over, but am not too worried about at this point. Notice the ice in my beard. We got it on a day where the high was about 20 degrees. Perfect weather for packing a big bull out.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

*2019 General Deer ATL*


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Couple hours ago. Solo trip. Half way done quartering and taking a break waiting for my fellow packers to arrive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

A few weeks back on The Coyote Little Pole CWMU. It was a long boring hunt for my boy. 5 minutes after sunset and it was all worth it.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

3arabians said:


> View attachment 139393
> View attachment 139391
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks almost exactly like a spot I killed a cow a few years back, in the snow as well.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Wife got her cow this morning. More elk for the freezer


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Son's WY speedgoat. Shot at 150 yds with 85 gr. .243 loads. Watched him rear up and flip over backwards. I love seeing kids be successful!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

A friend and I's WY doe speedgoats. My son got to be there and experience the excitement that is antelope hunting. Yeah, not "as they lay", but it was a fun 5 minutes. Love antelope!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Last tag of the year filled, oldest daughter Heidi's cow elk.

For some reason the as it lay pic is turned 90 deg, probably the way I took it.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I came across these two pics and realized I hadn’t shared them on here. These are my two best bucks. First pic is my 2016 buck and the second is 2017.


----------



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)




----------

